# selling a gun



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

do any of you guys that do a lot of gun deals know the requirements to sell a long gun to a private person ?
EB


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

There really isn't any restrictions. Private sales aren't regulated in Ohio. I hear some people ask for ID to make sure the person is over 18 for a long gun. 21 for a handgun. Some ask if the person is "allowed " by law to own one but I don't think that's necessary, if they can't their gonna lie anyway. There's no bill of sale or transfer of ownership necessary in Ohio. DRM50 might be along to add something I missed, he probably knows more than I do on the subject.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Cash


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> There really isn't any restrictions. Private sales aren't regulated in Ohio. I hear some people ask for ID to make sure the person is over 18 for a long gun. 21 for a handgun. Some ask if the person is "allowed " by law to own one but I don't think that's necessary, if they can't their gonna lie anyway. There's no bill of sale or transfer of ownership necessary in Ohio. DRM50 might be along to add something I missed, he probably knows more than I do on the subject.


^^^^This

But FWIW...even though a bill of sale or receipt is not required...IMO...especially as a seller...it's very good practice to make one out and have buyer sign it.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Lately, everyone I've sold to has had an Ohio CCW permit. That's about as good as ID gets in Ohio.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

If the gun is in your name, you may want a Bill of Sale and signature from Buyer. This protects the seller and indicates the next owner who purchased the gun. Paper Trail Is always good to have if there is an issue.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have downloaded specific bill of sale for guns and had the buyer sign it. its called "Ohio Firearm Bill of Sale" cant recall now if its pdf or I printed from web


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your input. I'll look for the Ohio firearm bill of sale on line . just the old cya.
EB


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I pretty much go by first impressions, as long as the person is not sketchy, give me any reasons to stop and think, other than that no legal requirements, in the course of a conversation I might slip in about whether they are legal to own a firearm.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Above all good advice. On handguns, buyer has to be 21 and resident of Ohio.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Drm50 said:


> Above all good advice. On handguns, buyer has to be 21 and resident of Ohio.


You can't sell any firearm to a nonresident through a private sale. A long gun can be sold but the transfer must go through an FFL. Handguns and receiver must be shipped to an FFL in the purchasers state.


https://www.atf.gov/file/58681/download


----------

